# Tore it up today



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

There is just nothing like ripping up and down washes pounding the heck out of the quail off the good old UTV! Myself and a couple other rowdy forum members hit the quail hard today. I was driving and they were just lighting them up as they tried to run away. We ended the day with 27 birds and no flat tires.....heck of a day 8)


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice there


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> There is just nothing like ripping up and down washes pounding the heck out of the quail off the good old UTV! Myself and a couple other rowdy forum members hit the quail hard today. I was driving and they were just lighting them up as they tried to run away. We ended the day with 27 birds and no flat tires.....heck of a day 8)
> 
> ....really?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> ....really?


Yes really, it was a great time. We didn't even put a foot on the ground, we'd shoot from the utv and then we'd just drive up to the quail we shot and reach down out of the utv to pic it up. We also shot only birds on the ground, the flying ones are way too hard to hit. :roll:

Hook, line, and sinker...

Man I love the forums and the judgements handed down. I guess hammern should have included the hikes up the washes that were more like chukar country than quail country, the 200 yard sprints to try to break up the coveys. The kicking of hundreds of bushes, the dozens of missed birds on the wing, and the excellent dog work to jump singles and doubles and track down dead quail.

Having never hunted quail, I went into the day thinking of what hammern described above. What I found is that quail are tough to hunt, they are smart bird and tough to hit. They are so fast, they make doves seem like big fat mallards coming into decoys. I was also impressed with how smart the birds can be. One covey led us up a wash, jumped over the top, and by the time we worked down to them were out of range and quickly in thick cover. If I want an easy bird to hunt, I'll go shoot up some ducks, if I want a challenge, these dirty birds will provide a challenge and a workout.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

It's best to never trust a single word hamernhonkers says. Just look at his signature.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

toasty said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > ....really?
> ...


Perhaps I was taken in by a cleverly writing satire..if so, great, suckered in a few myownself, BUT, if you are implying that I have no right to judge and comment on the use of ATV's to chase, harass, disturb wildlife, you are either one of those that actual don't see the problem or even worse, you are the problem. I am not and never have been accused of being a Holier-than-thow and one only need to travel out into any part of our deserts to see the tracks and trails of the idiots that use their ATV's to "hunt" critters.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Perhaps I was taken in by a cleverly writing satire..if so, great, suckered in a few myownself, BUT, if you are implying that I have no right to judge and comment on the use of ATV's to chase, harass, disturb wildlife, you are either one of those that actual don't see the problem or even worse, you are the problem. I am not and never have been accused of being a Holier-than-thow and one only need to travel out into any part of our deserts to see the tracks and trails of the idiots that use their ATV's to "hunt" critters.


I've never seen anyone chasing wildlife on an atv, I've seen lots of people hunting on an atvs looking for game and I don't consider that disturbing or harassing wildlife. All of the hunters I've ever encountered on atvs were riding on marked existing trails. However, the same cannot be said for many recreational users that were torching the landscape. I would bet that 90% of those tracks you're seeing the desert were made by recreational riders, not hunters. If you have a problem with us riding existing desert trails while hunting quail, let me be the first to accuse you of being holier than thou, if not, I think we are in agreement with the use of off road vehicles.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

sweet job on the quail. I need to shoot one!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

BP man I never expected you to take the --\O 

Clarq that sig line is just a reminder to not take everything for truth on the interweb. There is a lot of truth but there is also a lot of half truths and lies on it also. Its just to easy to believe everything and then make oneself look stupid.

Toasty next year we are going to do a combo hunt and smack both quack and quail man. Thanks again for coming to the warm country. I had a great time. I think next time we will really rip it up with two or three utv's 8) :lol:

Golf you ever want to rip them up let me know. I will trade ya for a baldplate hunt


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Man, some day I will have to pester you to tag along when you head out for those little birds. Looks like you had a lot of fun. Did you head to AZ?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> ....really?


My first thought also... but I figured it was more about getting a rise out of folks than anything. The way it was written would certainly lead one to jumping to a not so pleasant conclusion. They sure appear to be pretty birds. 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

When does the season end for quail down there? I know it is Dec 31 in Utah


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> When does the season end for quail down there? I know it is Dec 31 in Utah


It ends Feb 6th down here


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > When does the season end for quail down there? I know it is Dec 31 in Utah
> ...


Lucky! (In a Napoleon Dynamite voice)


----------

